# I love Autumn/Fall.



## PamfromTx (Aug 19, 2021)

Post any pics that remind you of Autumn/Fall.  I, personally love the colors of this season.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 19, 2021)

With pleasure, @PamfromTx … my fave season!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2021)

I have a lot , you may be sorry you asked Pam...and I took them all myself.. in my neighbourhood and surrounds..


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 19, 2021)

Me & Paxton's Halloween Tree. (he made 1 of the pumpkins)


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 20, 2021)

Except for raking leaves.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Don M. (Aug 20, 2021)

Fall, IMO, is the nicest time of the year,  Temperatures are mild, the trees are beautiful, and the bug population is in decline, so I can get out in the woods and collected a pile of firewood.  As I age, Summer heat and Winter cold are more and more a nuisance.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Remy (Aug 20, 2021)

I do too @PamfromTx Though I have to say winter is my favorite. Though in California I wonder what kind of fall/winter we will have.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Colleen (Aug 20, 2021)

I LOVE all these pictures but it makes me so sad that I don't see any of the beauty of Fall where I live. I miss it so much and can't wait to get back East


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 20, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 179539


I always have visions of a display like this but it usually ends up sad and scraggly.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 20, 2021)

i like fall also.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 20, 2021)

The area where I reside doesn't enjoy all 4 seasons either; it's hot, humid and yucky for about 9 months.  Last Christmas was my very first time I did not put up our Christmas tree.  I just didn't have the stamina.  I did decorate though.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 20, 2021)

I also like the fall, would like it better if it were not for the season to follow...


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Devi (Aug 21, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> I also like the fall, would like it better if it were not for the season to follow...


I _think _I get it. We'll be having snow later on, too. Not my favorite thing, but what can you do?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2021)

This is a little stream in a corner of one of our local parks...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2021)

This is the woodland path directly behind our local Library...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2021)

The river which runs through a nearby town...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2021)

A nearby village pub also sells organic fruit and veggies...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2021)

This is my local and nearest  park....


----------



## Lara (Aug 21, 2021)

Adirondack Mountains, New York


----------



## Lara (Aug 21, 2021)

Aspen Colorado


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 21, 2021)

St James’ Park, London.  2018.  A little cottage called Buckingham Palace is behind me


----------



## Lara (Aug 21, 2021)

_Happy Senior Citizen's Day... Fall 2021
Tasha Tudor_
She brought inspiration and smiles to many of us


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 21, 2021)

Lara said:


> _Happy Senior Citizen's Day... Fall 2021
> Tasha Tudor_
> She brought inspiration and smiles to many of us
> View attachment 179725


It’s almost a Vermeer come to life, @Lara !


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 21, 2021)

Seattle


----------



## Pinky (Aug 21, 2021)

Autumn in Algonquin Park (Ontario)


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Aug 21, 2021)

I enjoy Winter & Summer because I get to see youth sports such as ice hockey, baseball, and softball. Problem is that we get extreme weather here in Minnesota ~ much too hot in Summer, much too c-c-c-c-cold in Winter. 

But Autumn, ahhh, Autumn is when the weather is just right.  We get lots of soccer, football, girls tennis, and can watch these sports with great comfort rather than enduring  the sweltering heat or frigid cold. 

Just today I looked out my window and it kinda felt like Autumn.  So I immediately thought of making a pumpkin pie and it's all ready for me.  In Summer I cannot use my oven as it makes my apartment too hot.  But at all other times I can do lots of baking and (yum!) lots of good  eating!  Autumn - great weather, food, sports, and gorgeous seasonal colors.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Aug 22, 2021)

2019


----------



## katlupe (Aug 22, 2021)

2019


----------



## katlupe (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2021)

Love your new avatar @katlupe


----------



## katlupe (Aug 22, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Love your new avatar @katlupe


Thank you! I was experimenting with my new phone.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 22, 2021)

2019


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2021)

the river and farmland which runs behind my house....I took this with my old fuji and not my phone..


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## fatboy (Aug 22, 2021)

fall in England looks alot like fall in the mid west in America.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2021)

fatboy said:


> fall in England looks alot like fall in the mid west in America.


I've seen the autumn pics of   New England... that is stunning....


----------



## Remy (Aug 23, 2021)

@PamfromTx The lantern filled with fall foliage is lovely. I passed on a lantern like that at our PAWS thrift. Time to buy the next one I come across.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 23, 2021)

Remy said:


> @PamfromTx The lantern filled with fall foliage is lovely. I passed on a lantern like that at our PAWS thrift. Time to buy the next one I come across.


I hear ya.... I passed on one very similar at a store last year.  Didn't think I'd ever use it.  I wish I had bought it now.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 23, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> This is my local and nearest  park....



Beautiful photos.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 23, 2021)

Autumn Leaf bowl​I'm sure some of you crafters could create this ... using the *paper-mâché method.*


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2021)

Our  beautiful small 13th century village church, graveyard, which has views over farmland always looks glorious in Autumn ..


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 23, 2021)

I do too. The oppressive heat is usually gone by then. Also I love seeing the beautiful colors when the leaves start to turn.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 24, 2021)

I love the door more than I love the decor.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2021)

My neighbours' garden....


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2021)

Picnic lunch in the village  pub garden


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 24, 2021)

@MarciKS


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## oldpanightowl (Aug 24, 2021)

Colleen said:


> I LOVE all these pictures but it makes me so sad that I don't see any of the beauty of Fall where I live. I miss it so much and can't wait to get back East


It is the same where I live. The leaves stay green until December and then they drop off in January.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 25, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> The area where I reside doesn't enjoy all 4 seasons either; it's hot, humid and yucky for about 9 months.  Last Christmas was my very first time I did not put up our Christmas tree.  I just didn't have the stamina.  I did decorate though.


I wondered where in Texas you lived, Pam as I live in the Clear Lake area and its hot and humid here.  We really don't have much fall or spring.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 25, 2021)

terry123 said:


> I wondered where in Texas you lived, Pam as I live in the Clear Lake area and its hot and humid here.  We really don't have much fall or spring.


We have lived in Edinburg, in The Rio Grande Valley, @terry123 since October 1, 1998.  A date I'll never forget.  Hubby was offered a job and he took it.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 25, 2021)

How to Make Beautiful Mason Jar Leaf Lanterns​https://onelittleproject.com/mason-jar-leaf-lanterns/


----------



## katlupe (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 26, 2021)

Mystic CT


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Aug 26, 2021)

Attended my first high school soccer game of the season.  Weather was brisk as we had a brief rain storm this afternoon and the winds were strong. Luckily I brought my rain jacket to keep warm & dry.  We won so that made it a terrific afternoon.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2021)

Our local park...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2021)

Conkers getting ready to fall from the horse chestnut tree.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2021)

The woodland next to my home...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2021)

Me in the aforementioned local park ...


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 26, 2021)

I'm the opposite. Fall meant things begin to wilt and die and brutal cold is around the corner when I lived in the Chicago area. I hated the Winter. Spring to me was the blossoming of life and rain. I loved the rain and still do. Every time it rains I drop what I'm doing and sit out on my balcony and just watch. It is overwhelming to think of all the lifeless things in this universe while life giving water pours down on a tiny little ball somewhere called Earth. It makes no sense and so I love it.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2021)

Wooden bridge at our nature park..


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2021)

This is the view in the lane near my house with the woodland behind and farmland in front , taken at dusk


----------



## MrPants (Aug 27, 2021)

Sept. can be very nice north of the Arctic circle.


October; not so much!


----------



## katlupe (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 28, 2021)

Such beautiful photos from all of you. I could never pick a favorite. I can't wait for the leaves to start turning in New Jersey.
I am sick of this hot humid weather and possibility of severe storms everyday.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 28, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Such beautiful photos from all of you. I could never pick a favorite. I can't wait for the leaves to start turning in New Jersey.
> I am sick of this hot humid weather and possibility of severe storms everyday.


@Ruth n Jersey   Stay safe, cool and relaxed.  Have a good weekend.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 28, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> @Ruth n Jersey   Stay safe, cool and relaxed.  Have a good weekend.
> 
> 
> View attachment 180918


@PamfromTx, thank you so much. That little bird is so cute. I hope you have a nice weekend as well.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 28, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Post any pics that remind you of Autumn/Fall. I, personally love the colors of this season.


I absolutely love the Autumn/Fall season, my favorite, and looking forward to it this year.  My second fav is Spring.  Here's a pic I took years back of Aspens turning in the fall.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 28, 2021)

(reminder - videos on this forum can be seen in full screen if desired, just click the Full Screen icon on the bottom right of the video, click esc on your keyboard to exit full screen)


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Llynn (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 1, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>


I love this photo.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2021)

This is a picture I took of a tiny corner of my daughter's mountain home in Southern Spain in Autumn


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2021)

The pathway through  nearby ancient church grounds


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 21, 2021)

​


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 22, 2021)

I love autumn too ...  But ...  This is harvest tome and there is a lot of movement to tractors, harvesters, grain lorries etc.. on the roads here.
Many of the roads are quite narrow and it can be frustrating to get behind a slow moving tractor.  Still, this is what you get for living in the country and it's a small price to pay.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2021)

Capt Lightning said:


> I love autumn too ...  But ...  This is harvest tome and there is a lot of movement to tractors, harvesters, grain lorries etc.. on the roads here.
> Many of the roads are quite narrow and it can be frustrating to get behind a slow moving tractor.  Still, this is what you get for living in the country and it's a small price to pay.


Same here....


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 22, 2021)

East Orange, Vermont


----------



## Liberty (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Sep 22, 2021)

Waits River, Vermont.  A leaf peepers paradise.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 22, 2021)

Is the Fall the only thing that shows dying as something beautiful?


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## oldiebutgoody (Sep 23, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Is the Fall the only thing that shows dying as something beautiful?




In a sense, yes it does.  After all, a celebration such as _Dia de Los Muertos _is viewed as a time to celebrate your heritage along with the many blessings conferred upon you by your forefathers and foremothers. It is also a time of harvest where, as the leaves fall, so do the apples from the tree as do other fruits and veggies. Thereafter, you eat them! Isn't that a thing of beauty?  Of course it is because that is what sustains life. Then you have all those beautiful seasonal colors as shown in the many terrific pics shared by our friends here.

Could we possibly ask for more?


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## oldiebutgoody (Sep 24, 2021)

Glinda the Good Witch


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## timoc (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## timoc (Sep 24, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 185322


By the looks of it, this lady uses some unusual ingredients in her soup.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Sep 24, 2021)

White Mountains of New Hampshire.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Remy (Sep 25, 2021)

@Pink Biz Do you know the artist for the water, leaves art?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 25, 2021)

Remy said:


> @Pink Biz Do you know the artist for the water, leaves art?


It's titled 'Seeing is Seeing' by Ellen Dittebrandt​


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2021)

I love those shoes!


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 25, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 185160





PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 185160


When God's paint box fell from heaven.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Sep 26, 2021)

Pumpkin time.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Remy (Sep 26, 2021)

Thank you @Pink Biz!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Sunny (Sep 27, 2021)

This is the most beautiful collection of pictures I have seen on the Internet. Thanks to all!


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2021)

katlupe said:


> View attachment 185881


@katlupe is this one of your horses?


----------



## katlupe (Sep 27, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> @katlupe is this one of your horses?


No, though I think I have posted their pictures here before. Here is one of them in the fall answering my call for supper.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2021)

katlupe said:


> No, though I think I have posted their pictures here before. Here is one of them in the fall answering my call for supper.
> 
> View attachment 186046


I remember now Kat you did post the horses before. I just forgot that they were all brown so I thought this black one might have been yours.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 3, 2021)

Hans Andersen Brendekilde "A Wooded Path in Autumn" 1902


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 3, 2021)

Bellingham,  Washington.  Hubby's nephew took this pic.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 3, 2021)

__
		https://redlipstickresurrected.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F663960431029796864


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 5, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>


Love it!


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 9, 2021)

Pumpkin Pie Bites​
https://www.mamalovesfood.com/pumpkin-pie-bites/


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 9, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Conkers getting ready to fall from the horse chestnut tree.


I got goose bumps when I saw the thorns!!!   I kid you not.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 9, 2021)

Remy said:


> @PamfromTx The lantern filled with fall foliage is lovely. I passed on a lantern like that at our PAWS thrift. Time to buy the next one I come across.


I know how you feel @Remy    I do that all the time.  I'll convince myself that I don't need another lantern, etc.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 9, 2021)

Remy said:


> I do too @PamfromTx Though I have to say winter is my favorite. Though in California I wonder what kind of fall/winter we will have.


I remember being cold during a summer that I was in San Diego ~ in the evening/night.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 9, 2021)

I went thru the entire thread to see whether I had viewed/acknowledged everyone who has contributed.   These photos are wonderful.  I guess I love this season because I was born in October.  I love the colors of the changing leaves.  Pretty amazing photos, everyone.

Thanks again.  Much love to you all.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 9, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I went thru the entire thread to see whether I had viewed/acknowledged everyone who has contributed.   These photos are wonderful.  I guess I love this season because I was born in October.  I love the colors of the changing leaves.  Pretty amazing photos, everyone.
> 
> Thanks again.  Much love to you all.
> 
> ...


My favorite time of the year too!


----------



## katlupe (Oct 9, 2021)

First there is a little.......


----------



## katlupe (Oct 9, 2021)

Then there is a lot!


----------



## katlupe (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Remy (Oct 11, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I know how you feel @Remy    I do that all the time.  I'll convince myself that I don't need another lantern, etc.


I'm waiting for the holiday stuff to start rolling out at the thrift stores. If I like it, I'm going to buy it.


----------



## Remy (Oct 11, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I remember being cold during a summer that I was in San Diego ~ in the evening/night.


Probably the damp cold? I'm originally from Santa Cruz so that's the weather I was used to. It bothers a lot of people. Now I'm land locked in California.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 18, 2021)

Our kitchen.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 18, 2021)

Dining area.  Waiting on hubby to stain the table.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 18, 2021)

Our front door wreath; I added that little bird yesterday.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Ceege (Jan 2, 2023)




----------

